# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Đà Nẵng - Gia công CNC dạo

## Thichtuusacdaisu

Chào các bác trên diễn đàn. Em tham gia diễn đàn đã lâu mà không có hoạt động gì nhiều. nay mạnh dạn mở dịch vụ gia công CNC nhôm, đồng, sắt... cho các bác chế máy hay sản xuất ở Đà Nẵng. Hy vọng được các bác diễn đàn ủng hộ. Em hứa sẽ có giá đẹp và chất lượng đảm bảo cho các bác.

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ: 0905999830 gặp Dương ( sn 91).

Em ở quận Liên Chiểu nhé các bác. ai có chi tiết cần gia công hay báo giá có thể pm vùng kín hoặc zalo, gọi trực tiếp.

Rất mong được sự ủng hộ của các bác!

----------

ppgas

----------


## duc.chu

nhỏ lẻ có nhận không bác?

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

> nhỏ lẻ có nhận không bác?


Dạ có chứ bác, bác cứ liên hệ sẽ có giá đẹp nhé

----------


## ppgas

> Vãi cả mấy ông quảng cáo này


Kkk... em nó còn trẻ. Nhờ admin xóa giúp cho nó gọn hệ thống  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

Theo mình nên cảnh cáo , nếu không các bác ngoại đạo sẽ lộng hành...

----------


## Gamo

Cảnh cáo gì bác, lũ spam là lão Ếch bem luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cảnh cáo gì bác, lũ spam là lão Ếch bem luôn


Uh . Nhất chí với bác ... Bem luôn..

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Sao mấy ông cứ dí vào tường người ta dán quảng cáo vậy nhỉ, nhà bác này chắc mặt phố nên dán vào nhiều người qua lại hay sao á.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bác chủ ở nhà trọ mới đau, mà bác ếch soá rùi. Ae mình ý kiến dễ bị nghi oan là ....lắm..
 Thui để đất cho bác chủ làm ăn, chúc bác chủ làm ăn khấm khá... Khấm khá rùi nhớ trả nợ, để anh đi trả nợ nghe, he he

----------


## Thichtuusacdaisu

Các bác ĐN có gì add Zalo em nhé!

----------

